# Smev Oven Install



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all. I have been instructed to fit an oven below the hob in our 694.. The question is does it need a flue? Some people say yes, others say no so am I at a loss what to do. If it does need a flue could it exit on the side wall in a similar fashion to a fridge flue? many thanks


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Murphey,

Unfortunately I am not able to answer your question, suffice to say that it should be installed as per the manufacturers instructions.

You can find Dometic manuals through this link: http://dometicapproved.co.uk/manuals.aspx

Regards,
Chris


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Don't know exact model details, but I can report that both of our last two motorhomes have had smev gas ovens, and neither of them had any external flue at all.

In both cases they were/are used very extensively, as we use the MH a lot, we mostly wildcamp or use aires, and have never had any problems....but using the oven does warm up the MH nicely in colder weather.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Oven*

We had an oven retro-fitted to our 694. A flue was fitted...the vent outside was a small square aluminium one.

The oven on our current van has a flue leading to the outside - to a similar vent - from the back of the oven.

We couldn't live without our oven!

Sundial


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

All you need is a Double Skillet


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies. The Smev/Dometic instructions mention a flue, but many people with them fitted do not have a flue connected :roll:


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Flue?*

Follow the instructions carefully, remember that an oven burning gas without a flue will send its products of combustion in to the van. Any poor combustion can create carbon monoxide so if you don't know what your doing then seek expert help.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Oven*

Maybe if they are near the fridge, they make use of that one...ours is on the opposite side of the van.

Sundial


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

My oven is mounted fairly high, above the fridge. Above it is a void and above that a roof vent. Presumably this allows the heat and any fumes to escape. The void also has a metal grid at the front, thus allowing some circulation of air from the van.

Premiermotorhomes has it right to my mind, the manual should tell you what is required.

Sandy


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Sandy_Saunders said:


> My oven is mounted fairly high, above the fridge. Above it is a void and above that a roof vent. Presumably this allows the heat and any fumes to escape. The void also has a metal grid at the front, thus allowing some circulation of air from the van.
> 
> Premiermotorhomes has it right to my mind, the manual should tell you what is required.
> 
> Sandy


Good afternoon,

Thanks Sandy, it is imperative for safety and needs to be reiterated that all gas appliances must only ever be installed as per the manufacturers installation instructions.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

I appreciate your comments & do take H&S seriously, CM is a deadly silent killer. The flue is not included in the oven purchase, which i find strange? I think i'll install the oven then get a pro to make up the gas lines & discuss the flue outlet options(i hate cutting holes in the roof) Thanks again


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Our previous Hymer, came with a factory fitted Smev oven. This had two wall vents behind it, (note no roof vents)
Our present Hymer does not have an oven, therefore we purchased the Double Skillet, as per my post above.
The Double Skillet is actually better than the Smev, but obviously, it does take up hob space.
It is a serious alternative, and everybody we have spoken to, who actually have one, have without exception, sung their praises.
I expect, now that I have said that, someone will say differently :lol: 
Seriously, it is a much cheaper alternative


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

TheNomad said:


> Don't know exact model details, but I can report that both of our last two motorhomes have had smev gas ovens, and neither of them had any external flue at all.
> 
> In both cases they were/are used very extensively, as we use the MH a lot, we mostly wildcamp or use aires, and have never had any problems....but using the oven does warm up the MH nicely in colder weather.


Likewise. Our Frankia had a vent the the outside behind the Smev oven. This lined up with a vent hole in the oven. It was a total pain as the ass as the oven persistently blew out due to wind coming through the outside vent. It seems that Frankia had cut the hole in the back of the oven. Perhaps it could have been blocked off again but as the van was new a new cooker without a hole in the back was fitted. I don't have the van any more so can't refer to the oven fitting instructions but as I recall it said that the oven needed no ventilation, Alan.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Not suggesting you should disregard H&S (god forbid) but have you ever seen a full size cooker, such as fitted to many UK built vans that have a flue for the oven?

I've had a couple of vans with the small stand alone oven fitted, a Eura and a Pilote and neither had a flue for it.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Just to keep things simple. My Hymer B644 2006 came with a factory fitted Smev oven. There is no vent to the outside of any description. It's not really visible unless you look closely but there is a significant air gap all the way round the oven. The warm air created by the oven is vented into the hab area through a mesh.

Definitely no vents to the outside.

D.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi my 694 was factory fitted with the oven and has no flue and relys on the venting around the oven installation...... as chris mentioned as per the fitting manual...... if you think about it do you see a domestic gas cooker have any flues?

Clive


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

clive1821 said:


> Hi my 694 was factory fitted with the oven and has no flue and relys on the venting around the oven installation...... as chris mentioned as per the fitting manual...... if you think about it do you see a domestic gas cooker have any flues?
> 
> Clive


Indeed. And do any of the millions of gas hobs in motorhomes have external flues?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

My van has a factory fitted Smev oven under the hob and there are no vents.

There is an extractor fan over the hob though.


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

Yeah just taken one out, a Smev that is, from a Bursner. There was no flue.

MAC 8)


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Had a Smev oven retro fitted to our 584 without a flu. We had the top two drawers removed and the oven installed in the gap with a vent situated in the uppermost piece of facia that sits over the top of the oven. As has been mentioned there is an air gap created around the oven with screw spacers, however the bottom lip of the worktop directly above the oven does get hot. I placed some reflective tape there as a temporary fix and will put a strip of aluminium there as a permanent fix. 

Terry


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> however the bottom lip of the worktop directly above the oven does get hot. I placed some reflective tape there as a temporary fix and will put a strip of aluminium there as a permanent fix.


On mine there's a pull out stainless thingy to protect the worktop from the heat whilst using the oven/grill.

D.


----------

